# Gaylord Opryland Hotel



## Majeed Badizadegan

_***photo added 3/12
*
_
Had the privilege of staying at the Gaylord Opryland Hotel in Nashville, TN. It's the largest non-casino hotel in the world. The hotel itself spans 27 acres, with bars, restaurants, and a shopping mall, which are all joined together by three acre sized arboretums.

Took these on a midnight photo walk the night before last. In this extraordinary place, I found this gazebo. Had to hop up onto the edge of a neighboring flower bed to get the framing just right. These are the first photos I've had a chance to process, there are more to come.









​






Patio overlooking falls:


----------



## NE-KID

Great photos you took! I been to Gaylord Opryland  Hotel in Nashville few years ago. Nice place to visit if someone does travel to Nashville. Also check out the Country music hall of fame, also check out the big mansions over in Brentwood/Cool Springs area of Nashville also Franklin, Tennessee.


----------



## SCraig

If someone travels to Nashville let me know and I'll tell them where all the neat stuff is.

Sadly, and I admit it freely, I've only been in the Opryland Hotel once and that was right after it was built.  It is a beautiful place though, and until I saw your shots I had forgotten just how nice it is.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

AHotPhototaker said:


> Great photos you took! I been to Gaylord Opryland  Hotel in Nashville few years ago. Nice place to visit if someone does travel to Nashville. Also check out the Country music hall of fame, also check out the big mansions over in Brentwood/Cool Springs area of Nashville also Franklin, Tennessee.



Thank you! We went down to Broadway St, the Wild Horse and a number of other bars but didn't make it the Country Music hall of fame. 



SCraig said:


> If someone travels to Nashville let me know and I'll tell them where all the neat stuff is.
> 
> Sadly, and I admit it freely, I've only been in the Opryland Hotel once and that was right after it was built.  It is a beautiful place though, and until I saw your shots I had forgotten just how nice it is.



The hotel got flooded, but it's back up and running. You should visit! 

**update: more later


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice pics!  Looks like exactly like the Gaylord Palms reort I stay at in Orlando


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice pics!  Looks like exactly like the Gaylord Palms reort I stay at in Orlando



Thanks. Wonder if it's owned by the same people?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Rotanimod said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics!  Looks like exactly like the Gaylord Palms reort I stay at in Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wonder if it's owned by the same people?
Click to expand...


I believe so because your atrium pics prove the middle is the EXACT  same layout!


----------



## SCraig

Rotanimod said:


> The hotel got flooded, but it's back up and running. You should visit!


Yeah, tell me about it!  May 1 and 2, 2010 we got something like 32" of rain in a 48 hour period.  The hotel was shut down for nearly a year while is was being repaired.  Opry Mills Mall is just up the road and most of it is still shut down, only Bass Pro Shops has reopened.



2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice pics!  Looks like exactly like the Gaylord Palms reort I stay at in Orlando


Yep.  Gaylord Entertainment Group.


----------



## sm4him

SCraig said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hotel got flooded, but it's back up and running. You should visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell me about it!  May 1 and 2, 2010 we got something like 32" of rain in a 48 hour period.  The hotel was shut down for nearly a year while is was being repaired.  Opry Mills Mall is just up the road and most of it is still shut down, only Bass Pro Shops has reopened.
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics!  Looks like exactly like the Gaylord Palms reort I stay at in Orlando
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  Gaylord Entertainment Group.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that was my son's first year at school (MTSU).  I remember calling him to see how he was faring in the floods and he said, "gotta go, we're on our way to go swimming." He and his buds had decided to go swim in the giant lake that had once been the parking lot. Ewwww...fun for a college-age boy, just disgusting to a mom!

I went to visit a friend in Antioch about three weeks later; it was amazing how much flood water was still there.

Nice photos, OP!


----------



## NE-KID

Rotanimod said:


> AHotPhototaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos you took! I been to Gaylord Opryland  Hotel in Nashville few years ago. Nice place to visit if someone does travel to Nashville. Also check out the Country music hall of fame, also check out the big mansions over in Brentwood/Cool Springs area of Nashville also Franklin, Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! We went down to Broadway St, the Wild Horse and a number of other bars but didn't make it the Country Music hall of fame.
> 
> When I lived in Nashville I went to the Wild Horse Saloon where the Country Music stars visit on a constant basis.
> 
> 
> 
> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone travels to Nashville let me know and I'll tell them where all the neat stuff is.
> 
> Sadly, and I admit it freely, I've only been in the Opryland Hotel once and that was right after it was built.  It is a beautiful place though, and until I saw your shots I had forgotten just how nice it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hotel got flooded, but it's back up and running. You should visit!
> 
> **update: more later
Click to expand...

 


Rotanimod said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics!  Looks like exactly like the Gaylord Palms reort I stay at in Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wonder if it's owned by the same people?
Click to expand...

 


2WheelPhoto said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics!  Looks like exactly like the Gaylord Palms reort I stay at in Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wonder if it's owned by the same people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe so because your atrium pics prove the middle is the EXACT  same layout!
Click to expand...


Yep Gaylord hotels own both hotels in Nashville and Orlando. I took the boat trip around Opryland hotel they have for people to do there and I saw the VIP suites the boat guide said George Jones stayed there and it can be booked for $5,000 a nite.


----------



## vipgraphx

Looks like a great place to take photos. Look forward to seeing some more. I liked 2 and 3, 3 being my favorite of the set. IMOP I think they could use some contrast and a bit of color to bring out some depth.

With this one I used pro contrast filter in NIK color effects which darkened it up a bit. Then duplicated layer and I used selective color layer to bring out some color in photoshop. I think the bricks really needed a red color boost. Since I adjusted red and yellows I 
created a mask to mask out the areas that were globally effected like the two tables. Then I cropped and tilted the image as it seems as though the brick structure was tilting to the right.  Results >>>





This one I did just about the exact same process however created blank layer and painted the floor black to draw your eyes away from that light glare and I think it pulls you in to the gazebo easier. I also darkened the ceiling a bit to draw the eye away. Then I used 
the warp tool in ps  to correct the arch in that ( Not sure what you call it ) my mind as slipped away.....That front arch structure with the greens around it. It looked a bit off. Results >>>





Hope this helps!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

2WheelPhoto said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics!  Looks like exactly like the Gaylord Palms reort I stay at in Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wonder if it's owned by the same people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe so because your atrium pics prove the middle is the EXACT  same layout!
Click to expand...


Crazy. Well I heard Dolly Parton has some stake in ownership in the hotel and they are planning to put in a huge waterpark across the street at the Nashville location. 



SCraig said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hotel got flooded, but it's back up and running. You should visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell me about it!  May 1 and 2, 2010 we got something like 32" of rain in a 48 hour period.  The hotel was shut down for nearly a year while is was being repaired.  Opry Mills Mall is just up the road and most of it is still shut down, only Bass Pro Shops has reopened.
Click to expand...


Crazy!




AHotPhototaker said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHotPhototaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos you took! I been to Gaylord Opryland  Hotel in Nashville few years ago. Nice place to visit if someone does travel to Nashville. Also check out the Country music hall of fame, also check out the big mansions over in Brentwood/Cool Springs area of Nashville also Franklin, Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! We went down to Broadway St, the Wild Horse and a number of other bars but didn't make it the Country Music hall of fame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I lived in Nashville I went to the Wild Horse Saloon where the Country Music stars visit on a constant basis.
Click to expand...


Wild Horse had amazing burger called the Wild Horse or something. I'd go back just for that burger! 










2WheelPhoto said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wonder if it's owned by the same people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so because your atrium pics prove the middle is the EXACT  same layout!
Click to expand...




AHotPhototaker said:


> Yep Gaylord hotels own both hotels in Nashville and Orlando. I took the boat trip around Opryland hotel they have for people to do there and I saw the VIP suites the boat guide said George Jones stayed there and it can be booked for $5,000 a nite.



5k a night! ouch. 



vipgraphx said:


> Looks like a great place to take photos. Look forward to seeing some more. I liked 2 and 3, 3 being my favorite of the set. IMOP I think they could use some contrast and a bit of color to bring out some depth.
> 
> With this one I used pro contrast filter in NIK color effects which darkened it up a bit. Then duplicated layer and I used selective color layer to bring out some color in photoshop. I think the bricks really needed a red color boost. Since I adjusted red and yellows I
> created a mask to mask out the areas that were globally effected like the two tables. Then I cropped and tilted the image as it seems as though the brick structure was tilting to the right.  Results >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I did just about the exact same process however created blank layer and painted the floor black to draw your eyes away from that light glare and I think it pulls you in to the gazebo easier. I also darkened the ceiling a bit to draw the eye away. Then I used
> the warp tool in ps  to correct the arch in that ( Not sure what you call it ) my mind as slipped away.....That front arch structure with the greens around it. It looked a bit off. Results >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hi VIP. I do use all the same software as you've mentioned. I edit to taste, most of the time I get the image to where I want it (sometimes multiple versions) before I post here. I haven't touched saturation in any of these photos on any level. I see what you mean about the stonework, I do like the bricks in yours better.  

The second image was composed specifically so the reflection had prominence. It was a pain to get this angle.  You've made the reflection area darker, but that was not my intent when making this image and I personally don't see it as an improvement. Your edit seems a little darker overall. 



nonetheless, thanks for your time working on the images.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Here's a few more I've been able to process:


The technical aspect of this photo was incredibly challenging. I had to balance my tripod at the top of the rail perfectly for the 8", 4", 2", 1", and 1/2" exposures without moving the camera whatsoever. I really wanted this angle with the balance on either side and the leading line to the fountain below:






This was The Falls bar and restaurant I shot from above. I decided to leave the ghosting as it gives the image some life:






Here's a shot of Delta island square: 






More to come later!


----------



## NE-KID

Amazing pictures...Can you see if you get to the hotel rooms especially the VIP suites if you don't mind.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

AHotPhototaker said:


> Amazing pictures...Can you see if you get to the hotel rooms especially the VIP suites if you don't mind.



I am no longer there, so this won't be a possibility. But that would be a cool thing to shoot, for sure. 




Chandelier by Rotanimod, on Flickr


----------



## NE-KID

Rotanimod said:


> AHotPhototaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing pictures...Can you see if you get to the hotel rooms especially the VIP suites if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no longer there, so this won't be a possibility. But that would be a cool thing to shoot, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chandelier by Rotanimod, on Flickr
Click to expand...


I would love to take a photo of the VIP suites. Amazing photos as always.


----------



## mjhoward

You should have gone around Christmas time... they do it up pretty nice.  I've been to both, Palms and Opryland, and from what I remember about both, I believe the Opryland hotel is bigger and a little bit nicer.  I hadn't realized they reopened the hotel though.  I knew the mall was still closed but I just assumed the hotel was closed too.  I remember when the mall was a fun little amusement park called "Oryland".  They decided not to update or add any rides and now its a mall!


----------



## SCraig

mjhoward said:


> ... I remember when the mall was a fun little amusement park called "Oryland".  They decided not to update or add any rides and now its a mall!


A few pieces of Opryland are still around:





We (the citizens of Davidson County) paid someone $250,000 to turn pieces of junk left over from Opryland into a so-called sculpture named "Ghost Ballet".  IF you want my opinion it's still junk, just more expensive than it was.


----------



## Johnnie

Exellent! Nice work!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

mjhoward said:


> You should have gone around Christmas time... they do it up pretty nice. I've been to both, Palms and Opryland, and from what I remember about both, I believe the Opryland hotel is bigger and a little bit nicer. I hadn't realized they reopened the hotel though. I knew the mall was still closed but I just assumed the hotel was closed too. I remember when the mall was a fun little amusement park called "Oryland". They decided not to update or add any rides and now its a mall!




I heard about that. That would be amazing. I heard they put up something like 2 million lights. 

I bet the locals walk through the hotel just for fun! 



SCraig said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I remember when the mall was a fun little amusement park called "Oryland". They decided not to update or add any rides and now its a mall!
> 
> 
> 
> A few pieces of Opryland are still around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We (the citizens of Davidson County) paid someone $250,000 to turn pieces of junk left over from Opryland into a so-called sculpture named "Ghost Ballet". IF you want my opinion it's still junk, just more expensive than it was.
Click to expand...


Hmm, that's an expensive sculpture. Maybe Davidson County needs to re-prioritize their spending .



Johnnie said:


> Exellent! Nice work!



Thanks. 

Here's one of the fountain little closer:


----------



## SCraig

Rotanimod said:


> Hmm, that's an expensive sculpture. Maybe Davidson County needs to re-prioritize their spending .


Agreed!!  It was done by the Arts Commission without asking whether those of us who had to foot the bill agreed or not.  It's pieces of the old Wabash Cannonball roller coaster that were scraped with they tore down Opryland.  Rather than Gaylord Entertainment footing the bill for hauling them off we paid some woman $250k to build a cheesy sculpture from them.  What a joke.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

One before bed:




Gazebo by Rotanimod, on Flickr


----------

